# GT FULL SUSPENSION BIke Opinions



## skizilla (Oct 15, 2009)

Still working on getting my bike replaced.  I talked to a gt rep about snapping my frame and he said they do not back bikes as old as mine anymore but he said he would try to talk to a local sales rep to get me a discount. They are now owned by a big bicycle conglomerate that owns cannondale cause tahts who picked up when I called and transfered me. It seams to me GT has fallen out of favor.  Does anyone own a full suspension GT.  I liked my karakoram.  And my dad has an old really heavy dual suspension any one else have any experience?


----------



## Marc (Oct 16, 2009)

Pacific Cycles, I think is the name of the congomorate.

I used to ride an '01 GT I-drive Marathon.  I didn't like it.  Well, I liked the concept of the desgin, but the execution left something to be desired.  I'd avoid the I-drive design that uses the big eccentric bottom brack that rides on large diameter bearings.  They take so much pedal torque they're impossible to keep tight.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 16, 2009)

yea and they changed theyre distribution from lbs to big box store so i'd be concerned about support on a fs - they all break at some point. not nevery bike but every brand, and good warranty service is key. i had heard that they were independent again but haven't seen anyone carrying them.


----------



## Connecticut (Oct 19, 2009)

From what I see, GT has made some big improvements over the last year or two.  I rode a GT Zaskar for 11 years and it was amazing.  Once GT was eaten up by Pacific, they went way way way down in quality.  It appears as though they have gotten serious about performance again.  

I heard the new GT Marathon uses a more simple version of the i-drive, but not sure.  They also make a crazy carbon fiber version of the frame.

I would recommend finding a demo bike and taking it for a ride.


----------

